# Don't fly young with "old" or mated pigeons?



## icodebot (Oct 26, 2009)

Soymi69 mentioned to me that I should not fly old or mated pigeons with young because the older ones don't like to fly, and mated ones may fly off to look for a place to nest. I'm not sure how old is considered "old."

Really? This means I'd have to keep the young separated from the old. Is this normal practice?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't agree exactly with your reasons stated above, but generally you should not let your young birds (birds banded 2010) out with your old birds (birds banded 2009 or earlier). The older birds should already know their way around the block (ie: be able to find their way home from long distances) and the young birds may "flock" with the old birds as they are "routing" and just get lost. Old birds should not land somewhere else except at your home, but young birds could easily land in a tree or elsewhere because they tire quicker and are unsure of themselves in flight. Therefore, getting left behind and lost by the old birds they were flying around with. I know that they are homing pigeons, but you will lose many if you let them route early with old birds.

Once your young birds are settled and trained and know their way "around the block", then it is probably alright. I am talking about later in the year, like July or so.

There are a couple of other reasons to not let them fly around together, but the one above is the main one, and extremely important.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

icodebot said:


> Soymi69 mentioned to me that I should not fly old or mated pigeons with young because the older ones don't like to fly, and mated ones may fly off to look for a place to nest. I'm not sure how old is considered "old."
> 
> Really? This means I'd have to keep the young separated from the old. Is this normal practice?


Any birds that hatch 2009 and older are considered old birds. I mention not to fly your young birds (2010 hatch) with the old bird because of 2 things its either you will lose a lot of young birds because your old birds will take them far or your young birds will not get the exercise they need right away because a lot of old birds rather fly and land right away either their nesting or don't want to leave their nest. Once your youngbirds are flying good and routing good you may then fly them with the rest of your birds.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I keep my OB and YB in same loft. My OB are lazy so they realy only fly when training or racing. I do let all the birds out to loft fly together. The only problem is the OB can make the YB lazy. I like to crate my OB for a training toss let the YB out to fly and when the OB come in to trap the YB usaly do also. One good thing is if the birds get spooked off the loft the OB keep circling and the YB find there way back home faster. If I had a choice I'd have OB + YB seperated.


----------



## ALnaturAL (May 23, 2009)

how do you keep the birds from landing in the trees or on the coop and just sitting around


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

They may need to do this, in order to "settle". But once they discover the joy of flying and feel confident in themselves, they will fly.

Some throw a tennis ball at them, gently. But you could cause them to panic and fly away and be lost. Some have to get their YB's by hand or with a net, at night time. Because they did not go back into the loft.

Know this. When dealing with settling YB's, there are numerous pitfalls. I have never known a flyer who did not lose some. Either to predators, or spooked and lost, or in training. I am sure there is someone who will come on here and say they have never lost a YB, but I don't know anyone like that personally.

You do the best you can. Take it slow but don't start settling them too late when they are strong on the wing, as they will NOT land on your roof or in a tree on your property, and will fly away and possibility get lost or eaten.

When you first start out trying to settle your YB's (first couple of times you actually let them taste freedom), there is always the possibility something will startle them and cause you to lose some, most or ALL of them. A neighbor shooting a shotgun. A hawk attack, or other such sudden fright.

You will diffinitely also lose some in road training generally.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes! Raising pigeons is always a trial and error you will lose birds don't matter if you did all the necessary precaution and sometimes. Always better to settle birds as soon as they learn to drink and eat by themselves. To loft break always do it before they lose their squeeker voice, that way they are not too strong in the wing. Never loft break your young birds with old birds or you will have great loses. Once the young are routing as a flock you may then mix your old birds. Don't get too excited in flying your birds right away, once they are ready they will fly, first they fly short flight here and there just to get their wing stronger. They will land in the roof, wires, or trees at first you need to ignore this because the birds is trying to look around and learning their loft and sorroundings. Once they start flying as a group then you need to prevent them from landing anywhere, it is important that they are always hungry when you let them out that way once they land after exercise, they will respond to your call, either whistling or rattling a can. You need to do this in a shedule that way the birds know what you expect of them. Most important is be patient, everything is a learning process, learn your birds and how they react with you around. I also use a tennis ball to scare the young birds that land on the roof and wires.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

soymi69 said:


> Any birds that hatch 2009 and older are considered old birds. I mention not to fly your young birds (2010 hatch) with the old bird because of 2 things its either you will lose a lot of young birds because your old birds will take them far or your young birds will not get the exercise they need right away because a lot of old birds rather fly and land right away either their nesting or don't want to leave their nest. Once your youngbirds are flying good and routing good you may then fly them with the rest of your birds.


That really makes sense, I always thought it was because the old birds can teach youngsters their bad habits.


----------



## icodebot (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. My pigeons are rollers not homers, but I assume the same holds true for them as well.

If you keep old and young in the same loft, how do you only let the young ones out. Catch each one by hand and toss?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

icodebot said:


> Thanks for the info. My pigeons are rollers not homers, but I assume the same holds true for them as well.
> 
> If you keep old and young in the same loft, how do you only let the young ones out. Catch each one by hand and toss?


oh boy, there is more to this than just tossing out young birds.. as far as rollers go, not sure?.. homers are trapped trained to come in the trap door to eat their feed when called. so all that training needs to happen first, BEFORE you let them out the first time. when let out you should have as many young ones as you can. usually the young are kept in their own section to train them all together. have a look at some of the sticky treads on this site to learn more.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are going to attempt to settle young birds that live in the same coop with old birds, and only have one exit/entrance. Then you are going to have difficulty with homers. But as I understand, you have rollers and I do not think that will be too much of a problem. Just let them all do their thing together and it will probably work out okay. I have never had rollers but I do not see them "routing" to far areas like homers tend to do.

I think just letting them all one big happy family will work out okay.

There are no guarantees with pigeons. You are going to lose one now and then, unless you keep them caged up 24/7.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> That really makes sense, I always thought it was because the old birds can teach youngsters their bad habits.


Very good point's made.
I've let a few old ones out with the young one's, just to give them a little more confidence. Don't let your old bird's have "bad" habit's. That helps to.


----------

